# Good Bow Hunting Stand



## jonday (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a new bow hunting stand. Any of ya'll want to give me your advice on what ya'll would buy. Don't care if it is a lock-on, ladder, or climber. Thanks Jonday


----------



## revrandyf (Mar 30, 2008)

My vote is for the Equalizer.  Pricey but safe, comfortable, stable


----------



## Thebody (Mar 30, 2008)

I've really enjoyed my Summit viper because it's light and easy to set up.  But I was looking at a Couger Claw the other day and I have really thought about buying that stand.  It looked like it was real quiet to set up and comfortable also.


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 30, 2008)

I like my Summit Viper.  Some people dont like the front bar if they are bow huntin, but I dont mind it.  Here is the summit webpage:
http://www.summitstands.com/catalog.aspx?catid=climbingtreestandsproducts


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 3, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=127592&highlight=tree+stand+modifications


----------



## whitworth (Apr 4, 2008)

*jonday*

the most important thing is how big are you.  

Some of those tree stands are made for Leprechauns-little people for some of you Georgians.  

For some of the big fellas, some of those seats will cover part of one back pocket.  

If you're a two hour sitter, many sizes will fit ok.  If you sit more than four hours, the size is important.  

Some of those treestands have tiny little platforms that don't fit my size 12 shoes.  Some hunters with bigger feet need parachutes, if they worked.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 2, 2008)

*Comfort*

After 2 hours, bigger is better for me. I like the Summit Viper.


----------



## tyler1 (May 5, 2008)

Thebody said:


> I've really enjoyed my Summit viper because it's light and easy to set up.  But I was looking at a Couger Claw the other day and I have really thought about buying that stand.  It looked like it was real quiet to set up and comfortable also.



Stick with the Summit.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## gcaskew (May 5, 2008)

*Viper*

I have to agree, the viper is a fantastic stand for long hunts. It's heavy but well worth it if you are going to stay for more than an hour or so. With my Viper it's 4 hours a trip and I'm not sore and it's secure as all get out.

They are well worth the weight and the money, can't go wrong with a Viper.

Carlton


----------



## tyler1 (May 6, 2008)

*A word of caution*

About the Viper.  They are so comfortable that you may have trouble staying awake.  I have been known to take me a nap once in a while.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 7, 2008)

*LONE WOLF all the way!*  Check out the Alpha Sit 'n Climb - quietest stand on the market.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 7, 2008)

should be pretty easy to find a viper in the swap and sell, lots of summits in there anyway...LOL...


----------



## ericflowers (May 7, 2008)

check out the millenium loc-ons, by far the most comfortable loc-on out there and you can't get any quieter than a loc-on.


----------



## BOWROD (May 8, 2008)

Thebody said:


> I've really enjoyed my Summit viper because it's light and easy to set up.  But I was looking at a Couger Claw the other day and I have really thought about buying that stand.  It looked like it was real quiet to set up and comfortable also.


JUST MY 2 CENTS BUT I OWN TWO SUMMITS AND SOLD A COUGAR CLAW TO BUY THE SECOND ONE ---YOU MAY REGRET IT !!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (May 24, 2008)

Summit here also for years ,but if i'm gonna be in one spot more than 2 days I wouldn't take 3 of any other stand for my tree lounge! Take it also when I can setup day b-4 & take lunch in w/ me for a sunup till sundown hunt.


----------



## Kinger (May 26, 2008)

Lone wolf sit & climb, I have owned lots of stands & this oe is head & shouders above the rest.


----------

